# Women and hgh



## Spanky (Oct 11, 2019)

My girl friend is interested I hgh but I’m hesitant in getting some for her. She’s on birth control(iud) AND has pcos, which is why I won’t get her any kind of aas. Would hgh be too much of a risk for her as well?


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2019)

Spanky said:


> My girl friend is interested I hgh but I’m hesitant in getting some for her. She’s on birth control(iud) AND has pcos, which is why I won’t get her any kind of aas. Would hgh be too much of a risk for her as well?



Why is she interested in HGH?

Off topic: I’d be curious to know her test levels. Do you have any bloodwork to reference?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 11, 2019)

She’s actually due to have some blood work done next week I think.

She’d like to try hgh for fat loss, anti-aging and little muscle growth


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2019)

Spanky said:


> She’s actually due to have some blood work done next week I think.
> 
> She’d like to try hgh for fat loss, anti-aging and little muscle growth



I am by no means an authority on the subject, but I don’t believe that HGH would affect her male or female hormone profiles. 

Post that blood work when you get it. I’m curious to see what kind of test levels her condition yields.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 11, 2019)

I’d worry about her insulin sensitivity that comes with pcos


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2019)

Spanky said:


> I’d worry about her insulin sensitivity that comes with pcos



Didn't realize that was part of it. 

Maybe somebody more knowledgeable can chime in.


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

PCOS can cause elevated test levels in females so your right to not let her take aas. Only female here that I know took hgh for a while is Jenn and she said it didn’t do anything noticeable and wasn’t impressed.


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

The wife has this and I didn’t come across anything that suggested this. Could elevated testosterone cause insulin sensitivity in a female? 



Jin said:


> Didn't realize that was part of it.
> 
> Maybe somebody more knowledgeable can chime in.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2019)

shes not going to get any of those results if shes not already training very hard, hard dieting, lots of cardio and your going to give her a good dose for 6 months +

Ive used it with slin, peptides, IGF LR3, on on and on, think of it more as an aide if your already killing yourself in gym/kitchen


----------



## Spanky (Oct 11, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> shes not going to get any of those results if shes not already training very hard, hard dieting, lots of cardio and your going to give her a good dose for 6 months +
> 
> Ive used it with slin, peptides, IGF LR3, on on and on, think of it more as an aide if your already killing yourself in gym/kitchen



Yes I train with her, she also has a personal trainer. Her diet is great. Usually does 4 days of cardio. I don’t think slin is going to be an option for her, although peptides probably wil AOD most likely. Maybe fttp. 6 months will be the minimum protocol, I’m thinking around 2-3 ius eod. So we’re not talking heavy dosing. 

I’m just concerned about how the hgh would respond to her pcos.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2019)

Spanky said:


> Yes I train with her, she also has a personal trainer. Her diet is great. Usually does 4 days of cardio. I don’t think slin is going to be an option for her, although peptides probably wil AOD most likely. Maybe fttp. 6 months will be the minimum protocol, I’m thinking around 2-3 ius eod. So we’re not talking heavy dosing.
> 
> I’m just concerned about how the hgh would respond to her pcos.



dont fuk with it than.....its not going to be "good" for fatloss, it will help but not going to be something that just melts it off of you.  If it were, it would be a pre-contest protocol and it would be widely used

Its just the next step up once your already training very hard, strict diet and basic to intermediate anabolics.  Slin is what it needs to really produce muscle gains


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> dont fuk with it than.....its not going to be "good" for fatloss, it will help but not going to be something that just melts it off of you.  If it were, it would be a pre-contest protocol and it would be widely used
> 
> Its just the next step up once your already training very hard, strict diet and basic to intermediate anabolics.  Slin is what it needs to really produce muscle gains



Slin+HGh+AAS= huge muscle gains. 

Slin alone we learned from Zilla is probably not worth it. 

Not sure what slin+hgh would yield without aas.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 12, 2019)

What if she’s not looking for huge muscle gains? She trains frequently and eats well


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 12, 2019)

Bang for buck it’s probably not worth it having to be on for so long to yield such insignificant results...


----------



## GSgator (Oct 12, 2019)

Spanky said:


> She’s actually due to have some blood work done next week I think.
> 
> She’d like to try hgh for fat loss, anti-aging and little muscle growth


That’s why my wife want to try it she also turns 46 so I think a anti aging dose would be beneficial


----------



## JacobPaul (Jan 21, 2020)

Из России с любовью!
Гормон роста, пептиды и спортивные добавки!
Продукция всемирно известных брендов! 
Эжи.- В магазин!
Мы существуем, потому что вы выбрали нас!


----------



## JacobPaul (Jan 21, 2020)

*From Russia with love!*

Из России с любовью!
Гормон роста, пептиды и спортивные добавки!
Продукция всемирно известных брендов! 
Эжи.- В магазин!
Мы существуем, потому что вы выбрали нас!


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 21, 2020)

I think you should ask this question in the Female Forum, they're more knowledgeable than us from their personal experience.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 22, 2020)

I can tell you want I'm dealing with...........About 4 years ago we were both at it hard in the gym 5 to 6 days a wk,she was on some PED's and got amazing results betting the best ever in her life...But 4 years of me being down ,,she lost all the gains..Now we are back after the hard bods,and she is finding it quite hard ,,,so she asked me for HGH...So, I said ,sure "if you will get your ass back in the gym." So, since Jan. 1 she's been on 2iu's Mon- Fri...........and without the work....nothing has been gained except better sleep..!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2020)

save your money brother

Buy her a treadmill


----------



## TODAY (Mar 4, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> save your money brother
> 
> Buy her a treadmill


And a few pounds of broccoli.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Slin+HGh+AAS= huge muscle gains.
> 
> Slin alone we learned from Zilla is probably not worth it.
> 
> Not sure what slin+hgh would yield without aas.




Supra did some interesting posts back in 2014 (maybe ealier) about slin and gh only ... he added considerable muscle over a 12 month period ....


----------



## Hinderluck (Mar 9, 2020)

Wow interesting method in controlling birth. Natural way is still the best.


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2020)

Hinderluck said:


> Wow interesting method in controlling birth. Natural way is still the best.



Anal?

10char


----------



## Thehogsters (Mar 9, 2020)

My wife tried it.  She gained 22 lbs in three weeks.  Th4n it took her two months to loose it.  All water but she was hating life.


----------

